

Ask HN: Upper Limit for "Friends and Family" Investment option? - dlhavema

Is there an upper limit on the &quot;Friends and Family&quot; Investment option?  if a friend or family member wants to inject cash into a start-up as a favor with no strings attached, is that possible? if so, is there an upper bound of what can be given?  what about taxes?<p>Thanks,
======
hoodoof
The upper limit should be $0. Destroying your friends and family relationships
by taking their money and potentially losing it on a startup - an inherently
risky venture - is a terrible idea, despite the advice you may be given
elsewhere. Your friends and family relationships are irreplaceable. Startups
come and go.

